# Swardman Edwin 2.1 vs Allett Kensignton



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Trying to get serious about maintaining my zoysia lawn this year. Planning to scalp to the ground soon and I am looking into power reel mowers to assist in that project and for future mowing and maintenance.

Right now, I'm between the Swardman or Allett but would love to hear feedback and opinions from people who have experience with either or both of these mowers. A couple of quick items; My lawn is pretty small at roughly 1,100+/- SF. It also has a decent amount of obstacles to where agility would be a key plus (tree, mulch beds, etc). The lawn is also nowhere near as level as I'd like to be. I'm slowly working on leveling it out as much as possible but will likely take a few applications of sand. So not sure if one of these handles uneven lawns better.

I'm leaning towards the Allett due to the fact it is a good bit less money and the dealer is only 2 hours away vs. 3 hours for Swardman. I have a small lawn and either of these will be a huge jump in quality from my current manual reel mower, so the Allett seems to make sense. With that said, if the Swardman is much more highly recommended, I could change my mind.

Side topic: Does anyone have a strong opinion as to whether the electric version of these is a better option than gas powered?

Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kem5882 said:
 

> ...
> 
> Side topic: Does anyone have a strong opinion as to whether the electric version of these is a better option than gas powered?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't say for the Allet, but the Swardman Electra is significant;y more $$$ than the Edwin. And I hear there is a design update coming soon.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Can't really say much to the Allet except that they have been used overseas for many years and should be solid. As for electric/battery powered vs gas it's probably personal preference, but I chose gas because I figured it would be easy enough to replace an engine gone bad and maintenance really isn't that bad. Plus I just like the sound of a gas engine compared to electric/battery powered. If you watch Ryan Knorr vids it seems like he uses the gas more than his electric.

One other thing to consider which could be huge is who will sharpen the reel on the Allet? Swardman can be sent off and back for a nominal fee and since you aren't far away it should take no time to get it back. 2 hours away vs 3 hours away doesn't mean much when you shouldn't have to drive any of it.

I would be happy with either choice, I do think the Swardman looks way cooler. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks, guys. You raise some really good points. The reel sharpening one especially. The Swardman seems like the way to go but it obviously comes at a cost. Hmmm...decisions, decisions. Ones like these are never easy. ha.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Having recently acquired a Swardman myself, I'm pretty happy. I was in the same boat as you, my lawn is fairly level but still has some bumps here and there, I've sanded and leveled my lawn twice in the last 9 months. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out which reel mower I wanted or how much money I wanted to part with? came close to pulling the trigger on several different ones, Cali trimmer, Mclane, True Cut, but I always thought the Swardman would be the best choice. I managed to obtain a barely used Edwin 55 2.0. I've also owned a Mclane mower in past, which seemed to be a beast to handle compared to this mower.

I did see the Allett models, but liked that there seemed to be more owners of the Swardman in the U.S, and I do like that they have Reel Rollers as a dealer in the states, much easier to order parts etc. That's always a good sign. The sharpening service seems to be awesome too. I do have stone planter boxes around my trees and also have a few rounded and curved planter boxes, I have no issue maneuvering around them using the right side of the mower, I can get pretty close without any issue. I did have an issue with my front roller, which I created a fix and it seems to work perfect now after a few mows.

All in all I'm happy with my Swardman, and don't regret buying it.

Good luck choosing between the two. I think they are both great mowers. I'd love to hear more insight from Allett owners.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hapa512 said:


> Having recently acquired a Swardman myself, I'm pretty happy. I was in the same boat as you, my lawn is fairly level but still has some bumps here and there, I've sanded and leveled my lawn twice in the last 9 months. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out which reel mower I wanted or how much money I wanted to part with? came close to pulling the trigger on several different ones, Cali trimmer, Mclane, True Cut, but I always thought the Swardman would be the best choice. I managed to obtain a barely used Edwin 55 2.0. I've also owned a Mclane mower in past, which seemed to be a beast to handle compared to this mower.
> 
> I did see the Allett models, but liked that there seemed to be more owners of the Swardman in the U.S, and I do like that they have Reel Rollers as a dealer in the states, much easier to order parts etc. That's always a good sign. The sharpening service seems to be awesome too. I do have stone planter boxes around my trees and also have a few rounded and curved planter boxes, I have no issue maneuvering around them using the right side of the mower, I can get pretty close without any issue. I did have an issue with my front roller, which I created a fix and it seems to work perfect now after a few mows.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Hapa512 . That is definitely helpful insight to know it handled the uneven spots and obstacles, etc.

The popularity of the Swardman seems to be pretty telling. I'll probably make a trip down there and try it out next week. I will be passing by the Allett dealer on the way and plan on trying that as well. I'm starting to sway towards the Swardman after all of this feedback.

Thanks again


----------



## Harley (May 3, 2020)

@kem5882 Did you get a chance to try both mowers? I would love to read about your experience and thoughts. Thanks


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Harley said:


> @kem5882 Did you get a chance to try both mowers? I would love to read about your experience and thoughts. Thanks


@Harley , unfortunately not. So I e-mailed the Allett authorized dealer down in SC. But I actually received a response directly from an Allett US rep. He told me the prices on their website were accurate when I was under the impression they actually sold for less when looking at posts on here. He also told me they were on back order for at least 6-8 weeks.

For the Swardman, they are also out of stock but should have some in much sooner (depending on the type you're looking for...if you want an Electra, it could be a while). Based on the price not being materially lower on the Allett like I thought and the great reviews on the Swardman, I just went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Swardman. Should have it by mid June if all goes as expected.

If they had it in stock, I still would have drove down there to test it out. That way, if I liked it, I could have bought it and taken it home with me and saved the $250 on shipping. Based on the other circumstances, I figured a test run wasn't as critical anymore.

I'll follow up with some thoughts on it once I actually receive it.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

I love my gas Edwin 2.1.

Allett's are a lot heavier than the swardman so if you have an uneven yard, you will likely see more bouncing than a heavier mower. That said, the cut quality of the Swardman, plus the ability to have Reel Rollers (which is right next to you in GA) do all of your maintenance is awesome.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I haven't used either mower (but I do have an Electra on order). Published spec has the Edwin 55 at 62 kg, the Edwin 45 at 54 kg, the Allett Kensington 20 at 54 kg and the Allett Buckingham 20 is 102 kg.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

@kem5882 , what bells and whistles did you opted for? All I do is dream about getting a powered "reel mower"...can't justify spending 2 grand+ on a lawn mower...at least not yet. I was eyeing an Edwin 45 or a 20" Mclane GR-Series...will probably go with the Mclane price point is less than $2000.00 with shipping...if I was to ever pull the trigger on one of these adult toys. 

Look forward to your review and awesome cuts.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

If I remember correctly there was a guy about a year ago who was selling the Allet Kingston brand new for around 800$. I spoke with him a few times but never pulled the trigger. Your going to have to search for Allet in the market place. After you found the listing. Your going to have to search his name on Facebook. He told me he bought a dealer out and had like 5-6 for sale.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

@wiredawg , I got the verticutter and brush (working on leveling the lawn). I'm thinking about getting the scarifier too but doubt I can justify it. I bought the earthworks scarifier last year, and while I know the attachment on the Swardman would be better it's likely not worth another $350 for as small as my lawn is.

It's a lot of money for sure but I'm hoping it lasts me a long time. Can't wait to get it and will definitely post an update after I get to use it!


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2020)

Yep that's the guy he bought them out I believe


----------



## Grassfittrainer (May 23, 2018)

Gentlemen,

I am the guy with the allett kensington 17b models for sale. If you would like one please email me [email protected]
I am taking orders now. I buy better at 8 or more and I am happy to share the savings. $600 usually $550 if I get enough orders.

I am not really profiting here, just sharing the deal with other grass nut jobs like me.. lol

So don't bug me about parts. My day job is hectic enough.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@kem5882 Did you receive your Swardsman?


----------



## kevmineo (Jun 11, 2020)

Also interested about your Swardsman, that would be my first choice but the fact that they can't get them to you till end of July might be a deal killer. Wondering if I should wait it out. I am interested in this Kensignton deal above, if I can get in on that deal above I would definitely be interested. I hear there are issues with bedknife adjustments only being 2 screws, however I heard the Edwin 2.1 -45 also only have 2 screws. Anyway any additional advice for someone new to the power reel mower please feel free to leave.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@kevmineo Call reel rollers and ask about availability. I believe they have Edwin's in stock. If you are set on an Electra, there may be a delay, but they should be getting new stock this week. How much is pre-sold, though, I have no idea.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

@bernstem not yet, unfortunately. Might be next week. They should be getting a shipment of some of them soon though.

@kevmineo , I will echo what @bernstem says. You will be waiting a while for the Electra. Especially the 55. Edwin 45 should be quicker. Calling would be the best bet.


----------



## kevmineo (Jun 11, 2020)

Appreciate that. That was unfortunately after talking with them. They are constantly getting deliveries but the back orders Still put deliveries out till July for the gas engine.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Grassfittrainer said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am the guy with the allett kensington 17b models for sale. If you would like one please email me [email protected]
> I am taking orders now. I buy better at 8 or more and I am happy to share the savings. $600 usually $550 if I get enough orders.
> ...


Is that the shipped price?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

kem5882 said:


> Trying to get serious about maintaining my zoysia lawn this year. Planning to scalp to the ground soon and I am looking into power reel mowers to assist in that project and for future mowing and maintenance.
> 
> Right now, I'm between the Swardman or Allett but would love to hear feedback and opinions from people who have experience with either or both of these mowers. A couple of quick items; My lawn is pretty small at roughly 1,100+/- SF. It also has a decent amount of obstacles to where agility would be a key plus (tree, mulch beds, etc). The lawn is also nowhere near as level as I'd like to be. I'm slowly working on leveling it out as much as possible but will likely take a few applications of sand. So not sure if one of these handles uneven lawns better.
> 
> ...


 I have an Electra 55 and love it. For 1200sqft, Either will be fine for your yard. The allet looks like it has lots of plastic.


----------

